# in search of those elusive figured logs



## jimmyjames (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys, before summer is over I guess I better start stocking up on logs from the tree services since when winter hits the tree services won't be cutting anything but firewood and by the time the sawmill is complete it may be too late to start getting logs. In another post I was talking about buying figured maple logs. Has anybody seen in person figured maple logs? Like the elusive quilted maple? I sure would love to find me some of them!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

Jimmy- I think most of the quilted comes from big leaf-coastal maple. Mostly N. Ca., Ore. Wa and southern BC. From what I have seen it shows up as bumps? to wrinkles. My Maple guy says it is genetic- once you find one you have more in that area. Now that is his theory but he spent a lifetime in the biz on the Wa. coast. 
Look for wrinkles and bumps would be my advise.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

hey jimmy i see some out my window right now  to bad you live so far i got a few out back . not quilt but when it comes to ripple and waves these big ones got tons of that at the bases, some are 12 feet or better around its just tons of weight bearing done all those years. real narly bases make real narly wood. ya just dont know till ya tipem over and slice them up.woodticks comeing soon to slice a few up have 20 laying now .  duck


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 8, 2013)

I just finished busting two logs of nice red maple up for firewood----- making firewood by hand is getting hard on a old man--- :)


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hey guys, before summer is over I guess I better start stocking up on logs from the tree services since when winter hits the tree services won't be cutting anything but firewood and by the time the sawmill is complete it may be too late to start getting logs. In another post I was talking about buying figured maple logs. Has anybody seen in person figured maple logs? Like the elusive quilted maple? I sure would love to find me some of them!



Here is what you do look around for ripples and bumps and all of that other stuff but be ready to be disappointed they seldom have what you think they have or as much of it as you had hoped for. You need to pay your dues by spending hours and $ sawing average or worse yet worthless junk. Then when you are nearly discouraged and feeling down put some piece of crap on the mill that you have little hope for and bingo!! There it is some eyes, curl, quilt, or just some awesome spalt. At this point you have contracted the sickness and beware there is no cure it may go into remission from time to time but it always returns.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Here is what you do look around for ripples and bumps and all of that other stuff but be ready to be disappointed they seldom have what you think they have or as much of it as you had hoped for. You need to pay your dues by spending hours and $ sawing average or worse yet worthless junk. Then when you are nearly discouraged and feeling down put some piece of crap on the mill that you have little hope for and bingo!! There it is some eyes, curl, quilt, or just some awesome spalt. At this point you have contracted the sickness and beware there is no cure it may go into remission from time to time but it always returns.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



+1 

That about sums it up.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what you do look around for ripples and bumps and all of that other stuff but be ready to be disappointed they seldom have what you think they have or as much of it as you had hoped for. You need to pay your dues by spending hours and $ sawing average or worse yet worthless junk. Then when you are nearly discouraged and feeling down put some piece of crap on the mill that you have little hope for and bingo!! There it is some eyes, curl, quilt, or just some awesome spalt. At this point you have contracted the sickness and beware there is no cure it may go into remission from time to time but it always returns.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> ...



yep its simple utopia or firewood


----------



## jimmyjames (Jul 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what you do look around for ripples and bumps and all of that other stuff but be ready to be disappointed they seldom have what you think they have or as much of it as you had hoped for. You need to pay your dues by spending hours and $ sawing average or worse yet worthless junk. Then when you are nearly discouraged and feeling down put some piece of crap on the mill that you have little hope for and bingo!! There it is some eyes, curl, quilt, or just some awesome spalt. At this point you have contracted the sickness and beware there is no cure it may go into remission from time to time but it always returns.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> ...



Yeah I think that's about the common story, just have to saw sheer volume to get those cool pieces, I've seen pictures around the net of quilted maple logs and you can clearly see the quilt is heavy in it but finding one of those would be like hitting the lottery.... the odds are slim.... I think I will just take in just about all the logs I can get for free and just saw them up, eventually I will hit some cool stuff :)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2013)

prossess of elmination


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > sprucegum said:
> ...



My experience- not as a sawyer but as an opportunistic buyer. Yard trees grow faster- no competition - not crowded- plenty of water Etc. My nicest finds have come from cut up yard trees. Especially where the soil is good and weather milder. They come with a price tag- metal. Of course we only have yard hardwood trees -stick to those arborists and you will get nice wood.


----------

